# Uses for beef brisket?



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

It's a good price this week and I am thinking of picking some up. All I see is BBQ recipies though, there has to be something else to use it for?! I have never bought it before.

Any cooking hints or tips, recipies maybe?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I love brisket. You can make it just like a pot roast and use leftovers just like any roast beef. You can also make corned beef by soaking in a brine.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree with Karen. It is a tougher piece of meat so the best way to cook it is low and slow.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I like to top it with onion soup dry mix, cover with aluminum foil and roast slowly.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I just bought some at Walmart; 2 pkgs 15lbs each at $2.18 lb. You might think this is highway robbery, but in Maine, that's pretty durn cheap. I took it home, cut it up and will use it very happily for a variety of things-- bean soups, veggie dishes, small roast, slow cooking stuff . . . ..

Tomorrow a friend is taking me with her to Sams club, where I'll see what the price of flour is in bulk, etc.

brisket is also good rubbed with marsala seasoning (it's indian spices combined--yum)
throw in some 'taters, carrots and yer good! for slow cooking.


----------



## Serena (Apr 28, 2004)

I have brisket sliced and make beef jerky, I also cut into cubes and use in beef stew and grind or cook and shred and make chilli (yumyum)


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

i combine onion soup mix and dijon mustard and spread it over the brisket, then cook it in the crockpot on low.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I make brisket for every major Jewish holiday. Low and slow is the way to go.

1) Mix together a packet of onion soup mix, some black pepper (1/2 tsp?) and about 1/2 TBSP smoked paprika. Rub it on the brisket. Place the brisket in a pan, add 1 cup red wine, cover and bake for about 8 hrs at 200. At the half way point and every hour after that, check to make sure there's still some liquid. If there isn't add a little water or beef broth.

2) Place the brisket in a large pan, sprinkle with salt and pepper and add one thinly sliced onion on top and round it in the pan. Add 2/3 of a bottle of beer and 1 cup of beef broth, cover and simmer on low for 3-4 hours. Make a slurry with the remaining beer and a little flour. Use it to thicken the liquid in the pan for your gravy.

3) Corn it. In a large bowl mix together about 1 cup of kosher salt and 1/4 cup of pickling spices. Put the brisket in the bowl and rub the salt mixture all over it. Put the brisket in a large ziploc bag. Add whatever salt mix is still in the bowl. Squeeze out all the air and seal. Place the bag in a bowl and put it in your fridge for a couple of weeks, turning every day. After about 2 weeks, take it out and rinse it. Put it in a large bowl, cover with water, and return to the fridge. Change the water twice/day for 4 days. It's now ready to cook. You can either simmer it for 3-4 hours, barely covered with water (add potatoes after 2 hrs and cabbage wedges for the last half hour) OR you can turn that corned beef into pastrami: http://video.about.com/americanfood/Homemade-Pastrami.htm
I've made pastrami using the above method several times. It is just as good as a true pastrami which has been smoked. Totally yummy.


----------



## Silvaticus (Sep 6, 2011)

It's fantastic smoked and slow roasted. As mentioned above, it's also great corned. If you do it that way, you can get three meals out of it: corned beef and cabbage the first day (I like to add onions and carrots in addition to the potatoes and cabbage). Save the leftover broth and meat from that meal and the next day you can make Reuben sandwiches with the meat. The final day, you can use any meat that's left and the broth as a base for split pea or bean soup. Just use the beef like you would a ham hock.

I have to say, though, if you can get it, it's best smoked. We used to have a steer slaughtered every year and we always had the locker plant smoke the brisket for us.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

beef bacon
Pastrami
corned beef
pulled beef


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

We use corned brisket to make a lunch spread, this goes back to my grandfathers, 

You take the cook corned brisket and mince it up finely with 2 brown (yellow) onions minced up as well add black pepper and tomato sauce (ketchup) add mix together well, use enough tomato sauce to make a spreadable paste, and spread thickly on sandwiches or on toast, This brings back child hood memories, and my kids you this spread, enjoy MM


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We got one at a good price last week. I cut three pounds off the thinner end and made jerky. Cut it with the grain and it is tough and chewy, not like that stuff that falls apart like dust when you bite it. The thick end got vacuumed and frozen for later.


----------



## missyann100 (Aug 16, 2011)

Parttimefarmer said:


> It's a good price this week and I am thinking of picking some up. All I see is BBQ recipies though, there has to be something else to use it for?! I have never bought it before.
> 
> Any cooking hints or tips, recipies maybe?


I made beef bacon! http://cornallergyaid.blogspot.com/ Its on my blog in several posts, from brining to smoking to cutting. It came out awesome!


----------

